
Those with blood type A may be more vulnerable to Covid-19,according to a study - kaisix
https://www.scmp.com/news/china/society/article/3075567/people-blood-type-may-be-more-vulnerable-coronavirus-china-study
======
basicplus2
i was unable to find the paper but the article made no mention of the
difference between the different A blood types.

ie Type A could be AA or AO

And should really mention differences between all blood types..

Type A (AA or AO) Type B (BB or BO) Type AB Type O (OO)

BB and BO

And OO

~~~
kaisix
[https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.03.11.20031096v...](https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.03.11.20031096v1.full.pdf)

~~~
kaisix
Caution : This paper has not been peer reviewed yet

